# Spilo's



## DeChezz (Dec 28, 2003)

i just got my first ever piranha

it's a gold spilo, how can i tell what sex it is?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

ain't happenin'


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

hard, even for mister frank


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Double thread.

Please continue *here*


----------

